# Best Bird Dog Websites



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

This was probably a previous topic on the site, but I would like to know your favorite bird dog websites. Anything about pointers, flushers, and/or retrievers. They can be informative on hunting, training, or they may just have good pictures of puppies or dogs in the field!

Thanks!


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

http://www.working-retriever.com/


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

How about good magazines/publications? Does anyone read the pointing dog journal? Want to know if it is worth ordering!


----------



## magnumhntr (Sep 18, 2002)

GUN DOG is an excellent magazine. 8)


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Mike Lardy's totalretriever.com is a good one for training tips.

retrievertraining.net is a forum web site much like this one. I have found that one useful at times. Just like any forum, you have to be careful about you read. Everybody is an "expert".

I subscribe to Retriever Journal....good mag. The topics and articles in Gun Dog seem a bit too broad for my tastes. Seems to be mostly pointing dog articles. Not a bad thing...if I owned a pointer.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Pointing Dog Journal is worth the money, I agree gun dog is too general but probably good for people new to dog training. The best mag was Wing and Shot I really miss it.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Just talked to a fellow hunter and told me there is a magazine called SPORTING TALES that talks of hunting/fishing stories. He also said there was another one out there that was specific about Bird hunting stories but he couldn't remember the name. If anyone knows of this please post it!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Hes probably talking about wing and shot which unfortunately is no longer published.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

No,no, Bob! Not the Pointing Dog Journal, The Retriever Journal!! :wink:

I agree with tumblebuck, totalretriever.com is a good site. 

Gundog is OK but, not even close the Journal magazines.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

:lol: :lol: His dog is a pointer so while I'm sure he would find both mags interesting but if he can only afford to subscribe for one I'd still recommend he go with the pointing dog journal. Although there is a lot of training tips that sure do cross over well. :beer:


----------

